# pool cue finish on pens?



## jj9ball (Mar 19, 2016)

So I've been making more pool cues lately than pens.  I had a thought.  Has anyone ever tried using a pool cue finish on pens?  Most cues are finished either with a clearcoat like they put on cars or CA finish like we use on pens.  The big difference is that instead of sanding through maybe 1000 or 1500 and then applying a polish a cue is typically sanded through 1000 or 1500 and then a 6 step chemical abrasive process is used.  I have a picture here of a cue I made for my daughter and the finish is like glass.  I know other people have mentioned using car polish or swirl remover.  I was just curious if anyone has tried this system that uses six steps from a company called Cue Components.   If anyone is looking for a new way to finish out their CA finish I highly recommend this system.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 19, 2016)

It looks good.  What are we talking in terms of time for these 6 steps?


----------



## jj9ball (Mar 19, 2016)

D.Oliver said:


> It looks good.  What are we talking in terms of time for these 6 steps?



Its actually not too bad.  The first 3 steps are a paste.  The next 2 steps are kinda like a cream.  The final step is what looks like water with boogers in it.  I had been using Hut acrylic polish.  I would say the shine I got from that is about the same as getting to step 4 or 5.  The booger water REALLY makes it shine.  It looks like its soaking wet after the final step.  As far as time goes its about the same as applying six coats of whatever polish you use now.  You just applying with the lathe running and wipe it off right away with a clean rag...It goes pretty quick.


----------



## robertkulp (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you considered using buffing wheels, such as the Beall Three Wheel System, for the pool cues? It seems like it would be much fast and you don't have to fool all the creams, and booger water. Within 30 seconds, a pen blank can go from matte to glass & expect that a pool cue would do just as well.


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Apr 1, 2016)

What is the name of the cue finishing system?  I see a few different polishes on their site.


----------

